# Cornell Long Range Ram Jet Bombardment Missile Study of 1949



## jzichek (Jan 25, 2012)

New article about a Cornell Aeronautical Laboratory study of a Long Range Ram Jet Bombardment Missile done for the USAF in 1949 is now up at RetroMechanix.com: 







The report analyzes two different configurations, each being quite large for the period, with a length of 63 ft and a gross weight of 50,000 lbs. The accompanying gallery features 9 images, including a pair of high resolution general arrangement drawings.

-Jared


----------

